# Apache et php

## Jean-Francois

Salut,

je ne parviens pas a faire tourner php avec apache.

J'ai emerge apache, mod_php et php mais le serveur n'interprete toujours pas les pages php.

Apparemment j'ai vu en parcourant les différents forum qu'il y avaient quelques problèmes mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réelle solution.

php 4.2.3

mod_php 4.2.3-r2

apache 1.3.27-r1

Si l'un de vous avait une idée....

Merci d'avance

----------

## Atreillou

t'as fait ca ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23203&highlight=apache

----------

## sergio

Va voir le topic à l'url suivante 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16392

Celui-ci concerne Apache, PHP et Oracle mais tu peut passer sous silence la partie Oracle... 

Pour le reste je pense cela devrait être utile...

A+

----------

## Tucs

regardes dans /var/log/apache/error_log

normalment si il y a un pb avec php, il t'indique une erreur, sinon, ca veut dire que le php n'est pas du tout configure.

----------

## Neo-einstein

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> je ne parviens pas a faire tourner php avec apache.
> 
> J'ai emerge apache, mod_php et php mais le serveur n'interprete toujours pas les pages php.
> ...

 

En general, il faut chipoter dans les fichiers de config d'Apache (http.conf) et de php (php.ini). La documentation sur www.php.net/docs.php et très bien !

Pour simplifier voici le install.txt (la solution s'y trouve sûrement) :

 *Quote:*   

> Installation Instructions for PHP 4
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> STOP!
> ...

 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pas besoin de tant se compliquer la vie, normalement avec le lien d'Atreillou tout devrait fonctionner.

----------

## Neo-einstein

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Pas besoin de tant se compliquer la vie, normalement avec le lien d'Atreillou tout devrait fonctionner.

 

C'est pas complique ? Faut juste mettre deux ligne dans httpd.conf est une ou deux dans php.ini  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Ben faire un quote de 200 lignes pour dire ensuite qu'il y a 3 lignes a modifier, ca semble un peu complique non ??

----------

## Neo-einstein

Bon d'accord j'avoue avoir ete un peu paresseux  :Sad: 

Mais j'avais le readme justement entre les main  :Wink: 

----------

## Neo-einstein

mainS, naturellement  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Neo-einstein wrote:*   

> Bon d'accord j'avoue avoir ete un peu paresseux 
> 
> Mais j'avais le readme justement entre les main 

 

T'aurais pu mettre simplement un lien vers ce Readme, doit pas etre tres dur a trouver sur le net...

Mais bon la paresse   :Wink: 

----------

## Neo-einstein

Est-ce que Jean-Francois a regler son probleme finallement, ou non ?

Ce n'est pas que je veuille devie  du sujet, mais bon  :Rolling Eyes:  !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Période de fêtes oblige, je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de me repencher la dessus. J'ai juste essayé ce qui est décrit dans le lien donné par Atreillou, et ca n'a pas suffit.

J'approfondirais les tests à mon retour de vacances  :Smile: 

Merci de votre aide à tous et à bientôt.

----------

## Atreillou

bonnes vacances à toi !!

----------

## Jean-Francois

A mon retour j'ai fait 

emerge rsync

emerge -u world

J'ai fait du ménage dans mes ._cfg...

Ce soir je me repenche sur le problème php/apache : ça fonctionne maintenant nickel !

Comme quoi j'ai bien fait de partir en vacances  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

La magie de Linux  :Wink: 

A mon avis tu devais avoir des fichiers de configuration plus à jour ou qque chose comme ça...

----------

